# 1996 RB25DET Fuel pressure regulator



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I need a new regulator for mu 96 GTS-T motor and need to know where to get one. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Try www.uniqueautosports.com or nismo.com.au

they could sort something out for you.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I got the Nismo regulator from Jack at RBMotoring.com. The price was less than half of what Motorex wanted for the stock regulator
and it included shipping. Thanks guys!! I am a faithful RB Motoring customer now.


----------



## bulletpruuf (May 4, 2009)

hey powell, how did u know u needed to replace your fuel press regulator? wat was the car doin ?


----------

